# WTF Etsy?!?! (Caution gross/ nightmareish)



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't know how much longer Etsy is going to be my go-to for hedgie related items. After browsing the hedgie stuffs, I keep coming across "wet preserved" hedgehogs! It is freaking me out and making me ill. I mean seriously Etsy, WTF?

search at your own risk. Seriously not cool, gross, and saddening. :-(


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I was just about to sleep. Why did I have to look at that ><

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Um...."WTF" just doesn't seem sufficient for this... That's just sick.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry. Like I said, it freaked me out.  I love Etsy but that's just wrong.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I could understand those on a science site maybe. But on etsy with tags like "gothic". No thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

For reals. They need to block stuff like this from regular searches. Like a restricted search option or something.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Noooo! This can't be real! That is just sick.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I was searching for a new hut for Juliet and i came across about 6 of them and almost started crying,(would have if i wasn't in the middle of a restaurant) its so sad to think that anyone could do that to their babies:'(


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This has been around for a long time. It used to be advertised on kijiji. I agree that esty is not an appropriate place to be advertising them.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Zombie Hedgehog! (I just searched it.)


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I was just looking at cute hedgehog shirts/earrings/rings and accidently stumbled across them. I would scroll through the page just slow enough to see if something was cute enough to stop for but other than that i made sure to keep it moving lol


----------



## jackdawsonsgrl (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw that the other day while in Etsy and I seriously felt sick....


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

Who would do that to BABY HEDGEHOGS?!? That is sick.


----------

